
How many of you are non developers? - demarq
I&#x27;ve always assumed this is an online developer city of sorts. But how many of you are actually &quot;non-technical&quot; professionals on here?
======
rman666
What does it matter? And what could you possibly hope to learn by asking such
a question? What if 10 people answer, or 100, or 1000? The beauty of HN has
always been that it’s a community of smart people talking about interesting
topics. Granted, it’s mostly tech, startups, funding, software, hardware,
etc., but no topic has ever really been of limits (although I’m sure certain
types of behavior are frowned upon).

~~~
demarq
What one could possibly hope... Is to answer his own curiosity. Just that.

